# This was just for fun and not a train and gain vid excuse the shaking



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Pi8eXHCqt3s



It was just a intro to tides and other of natures gifts


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/fE8K-qozFRo


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*w*

w


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*w*

w


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bump 

Willow is cute 

Those are pretty fast moving waters, what if Rudy wonders in by mistake? But, I guess he knows better...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

If Rudy goes in too deep I'm sure Data will be there to pull him out....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

and hey, after that maybe I can help find your caravan, 

I was on the swim team for fun but prefer sailing much more ...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Wind your neck in and try and re-read (in your minds eye) the posts I deleted yesterday.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

High noon

sun at her back mate  ;D

Gun slingers 

We Pick the Loads


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

datacan said:


> and hey, after that maybe I can help find your caravan,
> 
> I was on the swim team for fun but prefer sailing much more ...


 doubt it mate, nice double whammy off you and your sidekick (or is it vice versa in my mailbox though, my suggestion is that maybe you two should meet up and share a room.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

If we get Lonepacker the great 'Wizard Ozzy' as the room services

we needs some dead rabbits mate  ;D and great views


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D 

(click)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Green tea just hit the fan  lol

and ice ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Old age/Midlife crisis strikes in mysterious ways......

Ponytails!

Harley Davidsons!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-VRrd29R/0/XL/i-VRrd29R-XL.jpg


Or just 'Trolling' the net!!!!!!

Get out more.......go walk ya dogs ???


Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hobby you passive aggressive little girl 

I post more real life events then you support teeth 8)

you and ozzy have your wife film the adventures ;D

The missing link was found both dinks 

bring it little boy

Domination

not worth the comment I mean vomits

hate is so weak

size 2 shoe ;D

zero threats treats


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rudy the 'Spam Man'..........

Or 

'The Riddler'...........

Too old and Too far away to worry about Bloke.......

Keep getting your high's hanging about with the youth and tearing up and down on your 'Motability Scooter' easy rider!!!!

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

:-*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hobby, never insult an American masterpiece!
http://www.harley-davidson.com/en_US/Motorcycles/motorcycles.html?locale=en_US&bmLocale=en_US

Harley Davidson Motors rule, even the Pope blessed them. Feel free, learn to ride one.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

You will never convince me into the 'Bike' thing, I'm a 'White Van Man'.........

Regards the HD thing............

Over Chromed....
Over Rated.....
And thank xxxx over there......

I prefer the more elevated driving position of a Van (VW T5 Kombi) I suppose it's because it looks down on the bikers/organ donors!!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-8QjQ59C/0/XL/i-8QjQ59C-XL.jpg

But One downfall is you cant feel the wind rushing through your 'ponytail'!! :-\
Ooh well I suppose it's small sacrifice to pay!!!
Some would love the chance of a 'pony' ayyy Dat????

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mickey mouse answer, lol. Think harder, you can do better. 
I ask you again, what is your purpose?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Let this 1 inch flame on

you see the mods on here embrace us roasted 

and then boot us when we protect the core 




The great folks on here have far better examples then this Garbage can who can't

I repeat zero riddles passive aggressive little hater

PM me I beg thee

Flights are cheap

I fly free 8)

Your trip is free on me wonderbarland

Be a man PM the need

Back to Willow and Rudy

there reflexions help save and support from a 50 year track record of getting some

No fakes real life fun

Lets dance

these red bird doggies are great ;D

Round 1 sleep tight ;D 

White Van LMAO :

the ice cream man" 8)

Come and play little boy my crew will supply all the Ice  ;D

and a very small hand towel :-*


wife? a tad

salty? ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

My Purpose............

To Mock you pair when you mock everybody else!!!


Who made You and the and the 'Blonde Bombshell', the Vizsla Gods?????

I think of it like this.........

If your picking on me tonight, your not having a 'go' at somebody else!!!!

More 70's photo's please 'Swede' we are loving the 'Kodak' retro look in your pics!!!
Puts a smile on my face 

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-zdKcCrJ/0/XL/i-zdKcCrJ-XL.jpg


Hobbsy 8)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Possibly, you are already drunk, in which case, there is no contest. 

I doubt you can pick on anything else I posted today, hence you must be drunk.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How does a nice video of Willow and Rudy turn into this.
It has gotten to where it is a circus staring Rudy and Datacan on many of the V topics, and now Hobbs wants in as a sideshow. What's bad is I like all three of ya'll. 
You have so much to offer the forum. A wealth of information to share., but its being over looked due to the petty comments. 
I always told my kids " To whom much is given, much is expected. Gentlemen, its time to step up to the plate and leave the BS off the forum.
Deb.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dat........,.,

It's not your general advice that you give that pee's me off.

It's the arrogance and your condescending manor that its written in, I think have NO place on this site.(just my personal opinion)

When you busy up with 'Team Swede' you don't do yourself any favours!!

You used to apologise if a post was taken the wrong way or lost in translation!!!(no more)

Unfortunately your both turning into 'cyber bullies'......
Like two naughty boys who shouldn't be in the same class, come to think of it the same school!!!


Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Done

and your very right Deb 

Will post another Rudy and Willow

another time gaining some

make it a better then great night

Good night all of you be blessed

again his response passive aggressive

and none of this He started and had a darn to do with Jenn Rudy and Willows video

amen

Feb 2013 real life clean and ready

God bless

Hate is fear


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Past your bed time, Hooobs, go and sleep it off.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Spell check on here is free Dat.....

Try it out you might like it!!!

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, iPhone 5 autocorrect works just swell, thank you.


----------

